

Ask HN: Whatever happened to "flag" link? And why? - markokocic

I probably missed the announcement, but I noticed that I'm no longer able to flag submitted stories. Since there's also no way to downvote a submissions, only upvote, I can no longer influence what kind of stories I don't want to see on HN. What is the rationale for "flag" link removal?
======
lazugod
I still see it. Maybe your flagging capability was revoked.

~~~
markokocic
If that's the case I'd like to know why. Maybe there is a limit of available
flags? Or maybe because on the release day of new Apple OS I flagged 20
articles on the home page related to that event? I can only guess.

~~~
mooism2
Flagging is supposed to be for spam and other submissions that don't belong on
HN. It is not supposed to be used for downvoting things you personally are not
interested in.

So it sounds like you abused your flag ability and it got revoked. Which I
didn't know could happen.

------
DigitalSea
I still see the flag link as well.

